# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box  Sigma Software v1.29.03 is out!

## gsm_bouali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Sigma Software v1.29.03 is out!*  The next generation of service tools is available for you now!
...and we are ready to start the Season!    *MTK platform update:*  1. New models added to the list of supported: *● Alcatel OT-3142* (MT6251) *● Alcatel OT-639g* (MT6250) *● Bmobile AX520* (MT6575) *● Bmobile AX530* (MT6575) *● Bmobile AX540* (MT6575) *● Bmobile QW101* (MT6268) *● Bmobile Qs305* (MT6250) *● Blu Amgis* (MT6250) *● Fly IQ443* (MT6577) *● Lanix Ilium S105* (MT6575) *● Haier HG-M306* (MT6223) *● Cellacom T285* *● Cellacon T303* (MT625A) *● PCD CL252* (MT6253) *● ZTE Blade Super* (MT6577) *● Zonda Zonda ZMCK875 / Zonda ZMCK890*
(VIOLINIST-S05A_CKT68_L2SP_206_110818) via patching  2. Models added in the test mode: *● ZTE V887* (MT6577) *● ZTE V967S* (MT6589)  3. Updated PID list for Alcatel models (+600 new PIDs)   *Qualcomm platform update:*  1. New ZTE models added to the list of supported: *● Vtelca N720
● MD-301*  2. ZTE models that added in the test mode: *● A2
● Glonass 945
● Viettel V8502
● Tureis
● Kis III*  3. Fast Direct Unlock database updated with new firmware versions for various models: *● Acer S100* - 2 new firmware versions *● Motorola XT530* - 1 new firmware version *● Orange Boston* - 1 new firmware version *● Softbank 009Z:* P855D10V1.0.0B13 *● ZTE F116:* mb_H3G_IT_P640A30V1.0.0B10-S *● ZTE F188:* FST_IT_P622C1V1.0.0B03-S *● ZTE F260:* COM_CO_P621B2V1.0.0B06-s *● ZTE Blade:* VDF_P729TV1.0.0B01 *● ZTE N721:* N721_10_Z2_SP_TSDCD215B_07   *Greetings with upcoming International Programmers' Day!*   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي فيصل

----------

